# Just bought a 95 Altima



## UKquest (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi guys,

Been a member on the site for a while as the wife has an 04 Quest, but I just bought a 95 Altima SE 5 speed.

It has some issues but nothing to bad. Check engine light is on. How do I read the codes and is there a list somewhere on the site?

Are there any usual problems to check for? Car has done 187,000 miles and has a full service history with a HUGE stack of reciepts. It was really looked after well and is a one owner from new.

Thanks,
James.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Congrads on the new car

On the subject of reading the check engine light, you have a few options to get the codes. 1. If you live near an AutoZone, they'll scan it for free. 2. You can scan it yourself. Purchase the Haynes manual, and look at the emissions section, they tell you how to do it, extremely easy to do.

Some of the common problems or issues with the Altimas, no matter how well maintained they are, are the following:
*Electrical distributor issue ( oil in the distributor)
*EGR valve replacment ( gets clogged or fails)
*MAF issue ( I personally never experienced this)
*intake manifold gasket leaks 

Usually these problems creep up all at once or one at a time, right around the milage you have. All in all there good cars, expect to get about 250,000 out of it.


Frank


----------



## UKquest (Oct 1, 2005)

Ok, after some searching I found out how to read the ECU codes. I've got 34 (knock sensor) and 77 (rear O2 sensor.)

I reset the ECU and drove around for about 5 miles and the Check engine light came on again. Read the codes, same two numbers.

This is probably why it feels sluggish and has a slight missfire once in a while.
I have an O2 sensor here already which I will fit tommorow. 
Where is the knock sensor and is it a pita to do?
The air bag light slowly flashes constantly. How do I diagnose that?

Also, different subjects. Is it possible to do the clutch without removing engine or tranny? And finally, are the front wheel bearings and seals pressed in or will the old ones come out by hand and the new one fit by hand?

Thanks,

James.


----------



## Naijaboy (Oct 7, 2005)

Quick question for y'all.............where do you buy altima parts in the uk?


----------



## UKquest (Oct 1, 2005)

Naijaboy said:


> Quick question for y'all.............where do you buy altima parts in the uk?



I live in Michigan. Been here for 5 years.


----------



## Naijaboy (Oct 7, 2005)

Um, missed that. My bad.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

UKquest said:


> Ok, after some searching I found out how to read the ECU codes. I've got 34 (knock sensor) and 77 (rear O2 sensor.)
> 
> I reset the ECU and drove around for about 5 miles and the Check engine light came on again. Read the codes, same two numbers.
> 
> ...


Replace the 02 sensor first then reset the ECU and see what happens. The Knock Sensor is an indication that there is somthing else going on. They do go bad, but before you replace it make sure there isn't somthing else going on. When was the last time the car was tuned up? 

I never trouble shooted an airbag issue, but if it flashing, the airbag might be bad. I don't know off hand how to fix this one.


----------



## UKquest (Oct 1, 2005)

I just replaced the plugs with stock NGK's. The air filter looks fine. Oil isnt due to be changed for another 1500 miles. Dont know when the fuel filter was last done. Distributor is clear of oil. Idle is about 700 rpm and fairly smooth.
Car is in overall great shape for 188,000 miles. Just a few issues that need to be resolved.

I did fit the new O2 sensor, reset the ECU but the code came back within seconds. I'm not sure what that problem is.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

UKquest said:


> I just replaced the plugs with stock NGK's. The air filter looks fine. Oil isnt due to be changed for another 1500 miles. Dont know when the fuel filter was last done. Distributor is clear of oil. Idle is about 700 rpm and fairly smooth.
> Car is in overall great shape for 188,000 miles. Just a few issues that need to be resolved.
> 
> I did fit the new O2 sensor, reset the ECU but the code came back within seconds. I'm not sure what that problem is.



Which code did you get? The O2 Sensor or the Knock Sensor?


----------



## UKquest (Oct 1, 2005)

Both came back.
34 knock sensor
77 O2 sensor


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

UKquest said:


> Both came back.
> 34 knock sensor
> 77 O2 sensor



Your kidding..
I would check the connectors to the O2 and knock sensor, are they damaged is there corrosion buildup, make sure you have a good connection. We both live in high humid summer areas plus salt during the winter months. It is remotley possible you bought a bad sensor. On the knock sensor, it sounds bad to me.


----------



## UKquest (Oct 1, 2005)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Your kidding..
> I would check the connectors to the O2 and knock sensor, are they damaged is there corrosion buildup, make sure you have a good connection. We both live in high humid summer areas plus salt during the winter months. It is remotley possible you bought a bad sensor. On the knock sensor, it sounds bad to me.



OK, I have checked the wiring all the way from the sensor to the ecu and there is continuity. I dont have a wiring diagram so could anyone tell me what the colors represent? I'll then check them out with an oscilloscope and see whats happening.

One thought I had was that the sensor is to far out of the exhaust stream as I had a nut welded on to the outside of the cat so I could screw in the new O2 sensor. I have no idea what the old one looked like as there was just a hole in the side of the cat and the old sensor JB welded into it.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

UKquest said:


> OK, I have checked the wiring all the way from the sensor to the ecu and there is continuity. I dont have a wiring diagram so could anyone tell me what the colors represent? I'll then check them out with an oscilloscope and see whats happening.
> 
> One thought I had was that the sensor is to far out of the exhaust stream as I had a nut welded on to the outside of the cat so I could screw in the new O2 sensor. I have no idea what the old one looked like as there was just a hole in the side of the cat and the old sensor JB welded into it.


If you done a continuity test from the O2 to the ECU then you have a proper signal. You either have a bad O2 sensor or if you welded a nut on and the sensor is not properly seated, then it might be an issue. If thats the case, you might have to replace the CAT


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Knock sensor is located behind the engine just under the intake manifold and they are expensive. 

There were a number of issues with air bags on the 95-95 models. First, there was a recall on the passenger side air bag module and it has been redesigned. A call to your local dealer can tell you if there are any open recalls.

The most common problem was the control unit going bad, although there were a few harnesses that got cut through on the passenger side dash bracket.

Classification: 
RS96-001a

Reference: 
NTB96-082a

Date: 
September 18, 1996 

SRS AIRBAG "CONTROL UNIT FAILURE" DIAGNOSIS CODE

This bulletin contains revised Parts Information and supersedes NTB96-082. Please discard NTB96-082 dated August 21, 1996.

APPLIED VEHICLES: 
1995-96 Altima (U13), Sentra (B14) and Quest (V40) 
1996 Truck (D21) and Pathfinder (R50)

APPLIED VIN:
All equipped with SRS airbag

SERVICE INFORMATION

If a vehicle equipped with an SRS airbag has a flashing warning lamp blinking on and off at 0.5 second intervals and CONSULT shows an airbag system "Control Unit Failure Code", replace the a SRS sensor and diagnosis unit.

CAUTION : Always use the correct SRS airbag sensor and diagnosis unit in the vehicle as shown in the parts information below. Never switch sensor and diagnosis units between models. Each SRS control unit is calibrated and internally oriented for a specific model and for that model only.

*****************************************************************

Reference:
NTBO3-028a

Date:
May 21. 2003

VOLUNTARY SERVICE CAMPAIGN
PASSENGER AIR BAG MODULE

IMPORTANT :THIS BULLETIN HAS BEEN REVISED

^ The upper VIN number for 1995 Altima was changed.

^ Steps 15, 16, and 21 were added to the Service Procedure.

^ A "NOTE" was added after step 33.

^ Use this bulletin NTBO3-028a for complete campaign information.

^ Please discard previously distributed copies of NTB03-028.

CAMPAIGN I.D. # : 
P3115

APPLIED VEHICLE: 
1994-1995 Altima (U13)

APPLIED VIN:

1994 Altima: vehicles built between 1N4BU31**RC100007-253911

1995 Altima: vehicles built between 1N4BU31**SC100001-207030

NOTE :Use Service Comm to confirm Campaign eligibility.

INTRODUCTION

Nissan is announcing a voluntary service campaign and offering to replace the passenger air bag on 1994 and early 1995 Altimas. Nissan is offering the new passenger air bag to maintain a high level of customer satisfaction and assure consumer confidence in their Altima.

IDENTIFICATION NUMBER

Nissan has assigned identification number P3115 to this campaign. This number must appear on all communications and documentation of any nature dealing with this campaign.

NUMBER OF VEHICLES POTENTIALLY AFFECTED

The number of vehicles potentially affected is approximately 238,000.

DEALER RESPONSIBILITY

It is the Nissan dealer's responsibility to check Service Comm for the campaign status on each vehicle falling within the range of this Voluntary Service Campaign (P3115) that enters the service department. This includes vehicles purchased from private parties or presented by transient (tourist) owners and vehicles in a Nissan dealer's inventory.

********************************************************************


----------



## UKquest (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey thanks for the info. Thats good to know. Fortunately, I figured out the problem. The SRS system was in diagnostic mode. Once I put it in normal mode the light went out. The flashing code was the all clear code. 

Strangly enough, the check engine light went out a couple miles after that. The car is running better than ever at the moment with just a hickup every once in a while. Gas mileage went up from 24.7 to 29.7. I have a new fuel filter here ready to put in and I'll see if that helps any.


----------



## bschwagg (Mar 5, 2007)

Can autozone put it in normal mode from diagnostic mode for free?


----------



## UKquest (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow - brought back from the dead!!

If anyone is interested, I laid up the car a few weeks ago as the transmission bearings went out and I no longer had 1st or reverse. In the 9 months I had the car on the road I took it from 187,000 miles to 211,000. The check engine light and airbag light never came back on. The car is doing around 31mpg and is running perfectly other than the tranny. I'm hunting around for a 5 speed with LSD and when I've got one, the car will be back on the road as my winter ride.
I replaced it as my everyday driver with a 2002 Maxima SE in Pearl white.

The Alty was the best $1000 I ever spent.


----------

